# The 2009-2010 Miami Heat POTG Thread



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's that time of year again lads, the annual BG44/MB30 POTG/Y thread.

Mia v NY: J. O'Neal (22pts,12rbs,4ast,10-12fg,2-2ft, 29 mins)
Mia v Ind: J. O'Neal (22pts,12rbs,1ast,1blk,7-13fg,8-12ft,32 mins)
Mia v Chi: U. Haslem (19pts,11rbs,1ast,9-13fg,1-1ft, 35 mins)
Mia v Pho: Q. Richardson (18pts,10rbs,2ast,2stl,1blk,7-17fg,4-9 3fg,38 mins)
Mia v Was: D. Wade (40pts,4rbs,5ast,1stl,2blk,14-26fg,2-5 3fg,10-13ft,43 mins)
Mia v Den: J. O'Neal (18pts,7rbs,1stl,3blk,1ast,8-11fg,2-4ft,34 mins)
Mia v Was: D.Wade (41pts, 5rbs,5ast,3stl,1blk,14-29fg,1-3 3fg,12-13ft,38mins)
Mia v Cle: D. Wade (36pts,4bs,5ast,2blk,9-21fg,3-6 3fg,15-21 ft,38mins)
Mia v NJ : D. Wade (22pts,8rbs,6ast,2blk,6stl,8-18fg,1-5 3fg,5-7ft,42mins)
Mia v OKC: J. O'Neal (19pts,10rbs,1blk,1stl,8-15fg,3-5ft,38mins)
Mia v Atl: M. Beasley (21pts,9rbs,1blk,8-15fg,5-6ft,33mins)
Mia v Tor: M. Chalmers (30pts,1rb,3ast,3stl,9-15fg,5-9 3fg,7-9ft,38mins)
Mia v NOH: M. Chalmers (12pts,4rbs,9ast,1stl,1blk,5-8fg,1-3 3fg,1-2ft,35mins)
Mia v Orl: M. Beasley (15pts,12rbs,7-16fg,0-3 3fg,1-2ft ,34mins)
Mia v Was: J. O'Neal (19pts,13rbs,9-15fg,1-2ft,1stl,2blk,40mins)
Mia v Bos: D. Wade (27pts,5rbs,6ast,2stl,1blk,11-23fg,0-3 3fg,5-8ft,37mins)
Mia v Por: M. Beasley (27pts,8rbs,1stl,1blk,8-15fg,0-1 3fg,11-12ft,37mins)
Mia v Den: D. Wade (25pts,10rbs,4ast,1stl,8-20fg,0-3 3fg,9-13ft,35mins)
Mia v LAL: D. Wade (26pts,7rbs,9ast,2blk,7-21fg,0-1 3fg,12-18ft,42mins)
Mia v Sac: D. Wade (34pts,5rbs,10ast,1stl,4blk,10-16fg,0-2 3fg,14-16ft,39mins)
Mia v Dal: U. Haslem (22pts,10rbs,9-10fg,4-6ft,35mins)
Mia v Mem: D. Wade (25pts,4rbs,4ast,11-23fg,1-2 3fg,2-2ft,33mins)
Mia v Tor: M. Beasley (28pts,11rbs,1apg,1stl,1blk,11-19fg,6-6ft,36mins)
Mia v Orl: D. Wade (25pts,3rbs,7ast,3blk,10-17fg,1-1 3fg,4-8ft,29mins)
Mia v Por: Q. Richardson (22pts,4rbs,1ast,1stl,7-7fg,7-7 3fg,1-2ft,33mins)
Mia v Uta: D. Wade (29pts,7rbs,5ast,2stl,3blk,12-28fg,0-1 3fg,5-6ft,37mins)
Mia v NYK: D. Wade (30pts,9rbs,5ast,4stl,11-21fg,1-2 3fg,7-8ft,38mins)
Mia v Ind: J. O'Neal (19pts,6rbs,2ast,1blk,6-7fg,7-7ft 19mins)
Mia v NOH: D. Wade (22pts,3rbs,6ast,2blk,7-13fg,1-1 3fg,7-10ft,38mins)
Mia v SAS: M. Beasley (26pts,8rbs,1ast,12-21fg,2-2ft,41mins)
Mia v Cha: D. Wade (29pts,3rbs,11ast,2stl,1blk,9-19fg,4-8 3fg,7-7ft,43mins)
Mia v Atl: D. Wade (28pts,8rbs,4ast,1blk,11-20fg,6-6ft,34mins)
Mia v Bos: D. Wade (44pts,5rbs,7ast,3stl,1blk,15-34fg,3-7 3fg,11-16ft,43mins)
Mia v Pho: D. Wade (33pts,9rbs,8ast,3stl,11-25fg,2-7 3fg,9-10ft,39mins)
Mia v LAC: M. Beasley (20pts,7rbs,2ast,3stl,1blk,7-15 fg, 1-1 3fg, 5-6ft,40mins)
Mia v Uta: M. Beasley (20pts,5rbs,1ast,1blk,7-14fg,4-7 3fg,2-2ft,23mins)
Mia v GSW: D. Wade (35pts,7rbs,9ast,3stl,10-15fg,15-15ft,35mins)
Mia v Hou: D. Wade (37pts,3rbs,8ast,3stl,1blk,15-24fg,7-7ft,42mins)
Mia v OKC: M. Beasley (28pts,6rbs,2ast,1stl,13-24fg,2-4ft,39mins)
Mia v Ind: D. Wade (32pts,3ast,2stl,3blk,12-20fg,4-6 3fg,4-8ft,31mins)
Mia v Cha: D. Wright (16pts,7rbs,1ast,2blk,6-11fg, 1-4 3fg,3-3ft,28mins)
Mia v Was: D. Wade (32pts,3rbs,10ast,12-19fg,4-7 3fg,4-5ft,34mins)
Mia v Sac: M. Beasley (21pts,13rbs,4ast,2stl,8-15fg,5-5ft,35mins)
Mia v Cle: D. Wade (32pts,10rbs,5ast,3stl,1blk,10-21fg,3-5 3fg,9-16ft,39mins)
Mia v Tor: D. Wade (35pts,1rb,10ast,1stl,1blk,13-25fg,1-6 3fg,8-8ft,43mins)
Mia v Det: D. Wade (22pts,4rbs,3ast,1stl,7-11fg,4-5 3fg,4-7ft,24mins)
Mia v Mil: J. O'Neal (15pts,10rbs,2stl,2blk,6-11fg,3-4ft,32mins)
Mia v Mil: U. Haslem (12pts,10rbs,3-6fg,6-7ft,24mins)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see it back.

Want me to sticky this thread and keep it up top?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thatd be good man, thanks. Will keep it updated - I expect debates post-game on who the POTG is also guys!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Done.

Can Wade be named it this season?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think thats as close to a lock as there is :laugh:, but hey, still fun to do it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was Wade off-limits last season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, we did "Sidekick of the game" last season


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah, yes. I recall now. I wasn't around here much last season, its nice having my own computer again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

As unexpected as it was, the Player of the Game today was *Jermaine O'Neal*.

*The Line: 22 points, 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 10-12FG, 2-2FT, 29 minutes.*


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The crazy thing is that it was in 29 minutes (he 10-12 FG is  as well) but we have to remember that it is against D'Antoni so everybody will have slightly suped up stats


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If we have someone not named Wade as the player of the game often, we're in for a good season!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

word ^


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Player of the game today again is *Jermaine O'Neal* - for his 4 quarter effort.

*The Line: 22 points, 12 rebounds, 1 block, 7-13 FG, 8-12 FT, 32 minutes.*


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I nominate Tim Grover, he is responsible for 3/5 of our starting lineup


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

He won't keep it up all offseason at this level, but if JO were to give us 15 and 8 this year with 1 and a half blocks a game... Oh my, we'd be ok! I really think the fact his game totals have been so low the past few years that the wear and tear is low plus combine that with him having a big time conditioning offseason, he'll be the best he's been since 06-07.

I don't think anyone wants to imagine the Heat right now with a legit inside presence come playoff time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Player of the game today is *Udonis Haslem*, who came in off the bench firing and never let up. Hit some key late buckets to seal the win also.

*The Line: 19 points, 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 9-13 FG, 1-1 FT, 35 minutes.*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Ill keep count of how many POTGs each player gets throughout the season.

Joel Anthony- 
Carlos Arroyo- 
Michael Beasley- 2	
Mario Chalmers- 2	
Daequan Cook- 
Yakhouba Diawara- 
Udonis Haslem- 1 
James Jones- 
Jamaal Magloire- 
Jermaine O'Neal- 4 
Chris Quinn- 
Shavlik Randolph- 
Quentin Richardson- 1	
Dwyane Wade- 5	
Dorell Wright-

There might be some days where I wont be able to go online. All mods feel free to update if you want.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Player of the Game against Phoenix was *Quentin Richardson*, despite his post-game comments!

*The Line: 18 points, 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 7-17 FG, 4-9 3FG, 38 minutes.*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nm


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tonight's player of the game vs Washington was *Dwyane Wade*, who was his usual dominant self!

*The Line: 40 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 blocks, 1 steal, 14-26 FG, 2-5 3FG, 10-13 FT, 43 minutes.*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

About damn time, D-Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Funny, because Wade is averaging 29, 4 and 4 in 37 minutes on 46% shooting while leading us to a 4-1 record and we've been pissed at him :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We hold him to a very high standard :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Player of the Game vs Denver is once again *Jermaine O'Neal*, who (i'm told) was our most consistent force through 4 quarters and kept Denver's bigs under control.

*The Line: 18 points, 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 3 blocks, 8-11 FG, 2-4 FT, 34 Minutes.*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> Ill keep count of how many POTGs each player gets throughout the season.
> 
> Joel Anthony-
> Carlos Arroyo-
> ...


Jermaine is having himself a good season so far.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What's going on Jermaine?! I didn't believe him in the off-season, but it really does look like he's changed and is now playing like the kind of player we need.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Player of the Game against the Wizards is *Dwyane Wade*, who turned it on bigtime in the 2nd half.

*The Line: 41 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 14-29 FG, 1-3 3FG, 12-13 FT in 38 Minutes.*


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade time. Been great to see him have a couple of good games now, we didn't see any in the first few.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

In what I am sure will be a familiar theme this year, *Dwyane Wade* was POTG vs Cleveland - and that dunk was ridiculous...

*The Line: 36 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 blocks, 9-21 FG, 3-6 3FG, 15-21 FT in 38 Minutes.*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> Ill keep count of how many POTGs each player gets throughout the season.
> 
> Joel Anthony-
> Carlos Arroyo-
> ...


Dwyane leading...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

With the game winning J, *Dwyane Wade* is tonights Player of the Game vs New Jersey - narrowly edging out a very productive Udonis Haslem.

*The Line: 22 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 6 steals, 2 blocks (should be 3...), 8-17 FG, 1-5 3FG (and what a 1...), 5-7 FT in 42 Minutes.*


























Yes Dwyane, This is your mother-****in house!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I gave JO and Beas the POTG for the past 2 losses, not that there's much excitement there.

Hopefully we can get a win against the Raps, though Bosh scares me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

POTG vs Toronto was *Mario Chalmers*, who set a new career high and was huge in the 2nd half.

*The Line: 30 points, 1 rebound, 3 assists, 3 steals, 9-15 FG, 5-9 3FG, 7-9 FT in 38 Minutes.*

POTG vs New Orleans was again *Mario Chalmers*, who ran the team to perfection in one of his most complete games.

*The Line: 12 points, 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 5-8 FG, 1-3 3FG, 1-2 FT in 35 Minutes.*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So now everyone in our starting line-up (and event the sixth-man) have gotten a POTG. Beas is the only one not to get one in a victory.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

POTG vs Orlando is *Michael Beasley*, who (after much debate), gets the nod for his game winning tip jam and outplaying 'Shard. Special consideration to JO for his solid game also - but there can be only one winner.

*The Line: 15 points, 12 rebounds, 7-16 FG, 0-3 3FG, 1-2 FT in 34 Minutes.*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> Ill keep count of how many POTGs each player gets throughout the season.
> 
> Joel Anthony-
> Carlos Arroyo-
> ...


UPDATE

A quick glance...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jermaine's workout over the off season has really paid off^^


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who'd have thought Jermaine would be leading our POTG count at this stage of the year?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

POTG in our terrific win over the Blazers was *Michael Beasley*, who had one of his best games.

*The Line: 27 Points, 8 Rebounds, 1 Steal, 1 Block, 8-15 FG, 0-1 3FG, 11-12 FT in 37 Minutes.*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm starting to see how Beas can actually average more points on this team if he and Wade stay together for some time. Wade would average 10 assists.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Player of the Game versus Toronto was *Michael Beasley*, who had probably his best pro game.










*The Line: 28 points, 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block in 36 minutes.*


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha, I like how we ignored that miserable stretch from the Blazers win until tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id been updating the first page...but there hadnt been a whole lot of individual performances to be excited about.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great to see Mike outplay Bosh tonight. Another huge step for him after a poopoo game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's great to see Beasley with a few POTG's this season, he's really looking good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

POTG vs New York was *Dwyane Wade*, who provided the type of game we expect from him.

*The Line: 30 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, 11-21 FG, 1-2 3FG, 7-8 FT in 38 Minutes*


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

so we're not doing this anymore, huh?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 usually updates the 1st post after a handful of games or so but the POTG post pics havent been done in a while.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I usually update the first page after every couple games with the consensus POTG...but happy to post pics and line's for every game. My net is on dialup at the moment (went over the quota...) so im only gonna be able to do it Monday-Friady while im at work...its too slow right now for anything else.

But if you guys want to update it, be my guest


----------

